# Bailey, taking your prayers &#x1f497;&#x1f64f;



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

What a love! My prayers are with you that he can stick around in comfort with you as long as he can. When you know your time ahead is short, every ‘good’ moment is such a blessing.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so very sorry. Most of us here understand your pain. He doesn't know what's going on so try to be happy for his sake all the days you have left. He has such a soulful sugarface. I can tell he's had a great life of being well-loved.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Very sad to read this. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers to your precious Bailey x


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bailey is a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry. Sending best wishes to him and your family.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry about the news. Bailey is a handsome boy. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bailey is a beautiful sugar faced boy.
Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Bailey.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so, so sorry. Prayers and good thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## GoldenmomtoDomandBailey (May 29, 2019)

Thank you all for your thoughtful posts and prayers. I'm cherishing every minute we get together. I will never let him suffer but am thankful that many of his days over the last few weeks have been good days. I hope I'm not being selfish....I'll never "want" to let him go, but don't want to rob him of his good days. He's eating, playing ball, and other than sleeping a bit more than usual, is mostly himself. I'm praying he'll let me know when he no longer enjoys his days. Much love to you all who have been where I am.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

GoldenmomtoDomandBailey said:


> Thank you all for your thoughtful posts and prayers. I'm cherishing every minute we get together. I will never let him suffer but am thankful that many of his days over the last few weeks have been good days. I hope I'm not being selfish....I'll never "want" to let him go, but don't want to rob him of his good days. He's eating, playing ball, and other than sleeping a bit more than usual, is mostly himself. *I'm praying he'll let me know when he no longer enjoys his days. * Much love to you all who have been where I am.


Gosh, I'm sorry your Baily is going through this. As previously mentioned, most of us on this site have been through a similar experience, and some more than once, including, me. We lost our first and last Golden to cancer this past December 15th at age 11yrs...He lived for eight more wonderful months after we had a tumor removed and the lab results came back showing he had cancer. 

You mentioned that you pray Bailey will let you know. This is somewhat of a challenging hope for some on this site. The concept of knowing when to say goodbye is different for everyone, but there are a few things that can be helpful to look for. 

River was fine right up to the end. Had someone not known he was sick, you would have never been able to tell. Life continued on as normal and our River boy acted like his old self. Then he quit eating, his personality changed from being active to mopey, and lethargic. Since we already knew he had cancer, and we had been through this in the past with other dogs over the years, well, we believed River was letting us know it was his time to say goodbye. All dogs are a bit different, including people. The important thing is to follow heart and instincts while keeping watch over your dog. 

You may also find this link helpful when the time comes...

https://vet.osu.edu/vmc/companion/our-services/honoring-bond-support-animal-owners

Sending a big hug, good thoughts, and prayers for Bailey, you and your family.


----------



## GoldenmomtoDomandBailey (May 29, 2019)

Thank you so much for your message and sharing about River. I'm so sorry for your loss. Bailey had some loose stools with traces of blood last night and this morning, but he ate his breakfast, played ball until it stated raining and had his treats. Checking his gums they don't look pale. Our home Vet isn't available until Monday. We decided to hold on until then, if he's able to. Right now he's as you described River....his usual self, who doesn't appear sick at all. This is heartbreaking and I have another Golden who is almost 13.5 years old...who's also going to break my heart someday.


----------



## GoldenmomtoDomandBailey (May 29, 2019)

Here's the other love of my life. Dominick. He was 13 on January 25th. Coming up on 13 and a half!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ahhh, I love a sugar face.


----------



## GoldenmomtoDomandBailey (May 29, 2019)

Cwag, thank you. He's so special.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dominic's beautiful, these old Golds are very special.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

My thoughts are with you and your very handsome Bailey. Savor every minute you have...(I now you will)...Dominic is an incredibly handsome boy too...hold them both close..


----------



## Emmybaby (Dec 15, 2018)

I can't begin to imagine your pain. Praying for Bailey and sending you strength.


----------



## Lindasc (Nov 14, 2018)

I am currently living your path. I have a 14 yr old who has oral melanoma in her mouth and my goal is for her to have as many good days doing it all. I have promised her that she won’t lose her dignity-I don’t make her hang on that long. She has lived a very dignified life and she deserves to be at peace with the grace she lives by. Surgery 10/31/18 and still with us.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your Bailey....they are both gorgeous boys...Having been there twice, I know how stressful this can be...I hope Bailey let's you know when he s ready... prayers for you and Bailey....


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Bailey, my thoughts are with you, and your Dominic is adorable!


----------



## GoldenmomtoDomandBailey (May 29, 2019)

Lindasc said:


> I am currently living your path. I have a 14 yr old who has oral melanoma in her mouth and my goal is for her to have as many good days doing it all. I have promised her that she won’t lose her dignity-I don’t make her hang on that long. She has lived a very dignified life and she deserves to be at peace with the grace she lives by. Surgery 10/31/18 and still with us.


She is absolutely beautiful! My prayers to you and her, and I'm sure you will always act in her best interests. How wonderful to have loved each other for 14 years. Prayers and peace.


----------

